# Farmall Cub battery cable installation



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Here are a series of pictures of the installation of new battery cables on one of my cubs.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=4214097&uid=1221583&members=1


----------

